# Walton County GA Pics



## megabuck (Nov 22, 2012)

Post your Pictures of deer taking from Walton County GA! Big or Small. Remember, it's the thrill of the hunt, not the size of the deer.


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Nov 22, 2012)

11 pointer killed last year.


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Nov 22, 2012)

10 pointer


----------



## seeker (Nov 24, 2012)

Magnificent deer Foreman!  I'll bet you let the small ones walk.


----------



## cuda67bnl (Nov 24, 2012)

Small 8 from this year......


----------



## alexparr (Nov 26, 2012)

*My 10 from last year.*

Killed november 5.  he cameout chasing a doe. 
I have everything on film, ill try to upload it on here.


----------



## alexparr (Nov 26, 2012)

*My Biggest buck.*

I shot him during the season of 2010.  I took him in social circle on our 150 acre of hunting land. By the way thats my smallest brother holding him


----------



## alexparr (Nov 26, 2012)

*Last one for the day. lol*

This is my Little brother Chase Parr, 11 years old and this is his first deer/buck ever.  I would say he did an amazing job! 
This deer was also taken off of our land in Social Circle during this season on November 6th.  He took him with a youth winchester 243 @ about 80 yards.  He made a perfect lung shot;however, we failed to locate the buck until the next morning. and turns out when we stopped tracking he only laied 20 yards farther through a thicket.


----------



## striper slug (Dec 5, 2012)

*walton county*

got this one off cannon rd outside social circle nov.2


----------



## alexparr (Dec 14, 2012)

nice deer!


----------



## buckslayer09 (Feb 26, 2013)

Nice bucks guys


----------



## Jody Hawk (Apr 13, 2013)

Here's one from a long time ago!  Killed this buck about 200 yards from where the new hospital now sits.


----------



## Mechanicaldawg (Apr 15, 2013)

MAN! That was a LOOOOOOOOOOOOONG time ago!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Milkman (Apr 15, 2013)

Jody,

Post up a pic of that rack or mount.


----------



## bfriendly (Apr 15, 2013)

Mechanicaldawg said:


> MAN! That was a LOOOOOOOOOOOOONG time ago!!!!!!!!!!!



And that is SOOOOOOOOOOO AWESOME!!

Jody, there is No way you can get tired of seeing that!

Gotta give this one some stars!!


----------



## Jody Hawk (Apr 20, 2013)

Milkman said:


> Jody,
> 
> Post up a pic of that rack or mount.



Here he is Marvin.  He's had a rough past life, ex-wife threw him at me once and he's been stored away in the attic for years.  Probably the nicest set of brow tines I've ever seen on a buck!


----------



## Milkman (Apr 20, 2013)

Jody Hawk said:


> Here he is Marvin.  He's had a rough past life, ex-wife threw him at me once and he's been stored away in the attic for years.  Probably the nicest set of brow tines I've ever seen on a buck!



Jody,

That rack is worthy of a remount................

me and my ex had a few heated arguments back in the day too. But messing with a mans deer head is sacrilegious


----------



## buckchaser13 (Apr 25, 2013)

Taken 2011


----------



## buckchaser13 (Apr 25, 2013)

Didn't upload.  This one was taken in 2011


----------

